
CES: The Das Keyboard 5Q doubles as a light-up notification board - belltaco
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/1/6/14186684/das-keyboard-5q-internet-connected-keyboard-cloud-ifttt-ces-2017
======
chaosagent
I think one can do this with current keyboard with individual-key
backlighting.

I have a Logitech G710 (with a community-made Linux driver) and I can control
the backlighting on some of the keys by passing a bitmask to something in
/sys/bus/hid. A simple daemonized python script linked to this would replicate
such behavior.

------
colept
When the original Indiegogo campaign launched I was sold, and it has been a
pleasant ride since. I have funded a couple crowd-source campaigns, and
several have been alarmingly stale in their updates - while the Daskeyboard
team has provided routine updates, previews, and expectations.

